# Reboot Your Brain? Science Says It's Possible!



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/20 ... assic.html


----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

has anyone tried fasting??


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

I will fast, I'll report how it goes.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

flower that

but if it works...id maybe give it a try.
dont want my sex drive going down though or anything lol, or changing sexuality or something. :lol:


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I will fast, I'll report how it goes.


Like........Biblical fasting?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

Fasting from food. What is Biblical Fasting?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Fasting from food. What is Biblical Fasting?


Fasting from food. Thats the main one people do, but Biblical fasting can be fasting from anything, anything that you cherish to show God that you are devoted to him, or if you need help really bad sometimes people will fast as kinda saying "God i'm desperate here, I NEED YOUR HELP". It could be fasting from video games for example, but the most common Biblical fasting people do is from food.


----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

How was that Pizza you had today David? lol


----------

